# Who is into depressive classical music?



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

I like this kind. Bach has depressive classical music. Bwv 1041 2nd movement, Bwv 1042 2nd movent, Bwv 639, Bwv 974 ( Adagio), Bwv 244 13th movement of 22 pieces, Bwv 1053 2nd movent, Bwv 1046 brandenburg concerto no 1 ( 2nd movement of 4 pieces) and this list can go on with this kind of depressive music of Bach.
From other composers:
Beethoven moonlight sonata, Mozart requiem rex tremendae, Chopic nocture no 20, Adagio in G minor, Tchaikovsky none but the lonely hearts, In the mood for love ( movie theme) and this list also can go on with pieces like this. Are you into depressive classical music?


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

Yes and great list, I'll add the first movement of Gorecki's third symphony. Anything by Pettersson.


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh and of course the final movement of Tchaikovsky's 6th symphony.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

atsizat said:


> I like this kind. Bach has depressive classical music. Bwv 1041 2nd movement, Bwv 1042 2nd movent, Bwv 639, Bwv 974 ( Adagio), Bwv 244 13th movement of 22 pieces, Bwv 1053 2nd movent, Bwv 1046 brandenburg concerto no 1 ( 2nd movement of 4 pieces) and this list can go on with this kind of depressive music of Bach.
> From other composers:
> Beethoven moonlight sonata, Mozart requiem rex tremendae, Chopic nocture no 20, Adagio in G minor, Tchaikovsky none but the lonely hearts, In the mood for love ( movie theme) and this list also can go on with pieces like this. Are you into depressive classical music?


These are great works - highly emotional pieces to listen to.

Haydn wrote a Stabat Mater that could be listed there too.


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

I like depressing pieces mostly when I'm depressed as a way exorcising or using up all the negativity and getting it out of my system. And uplifting pieces amplify my happiness when I'm happy.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

You could add
Penderecki's Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

Rachmaninoff's symphonies I find to be depressing. So depressing that I usually avoid listening to them.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

From that list, Bach's Ich ruf zu dir BWV 639 hits me the most.

I haven't listen to Mozart's requiem in a long time. I'll have to get on that


----------



## Sir Redcrosse (Aug 30, 2015)

I'm particularly fond of Bach's 'Kommt ihr Tochter' from the opening of the St Matthew Passion. Especially the recording conducted by Richter.


----------



## Gustav Mahler (Dec 3, 2014)

cwarchc said:


> You could add
> Penderecki's Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima


It is more terrifying than depressing.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I've never had a piece of music actually depress me. I can't relate to people who say they avoid listening to something that makes them too depressed. I just don't understand.


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

violadude said:


> I've never had a piece of music actually depress me. I can't relate to people who say they avoid listening to something that makes them too depressed. I just don't understand.


Maybe "avoid" was a strong word. I actually enjoy dark, gloomy music. It just seems that I don't find myself in the right mood for Rach's symphonies.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

I'd say when I'm depressed almost everything in minor key(I mean in classical music ) can add up to my depression , even some works that usually aren't considered to be depressing ...... even Beethoven's music used to put me into this state haha, and not his last string quartets but it's all gone. I believe it's how we feel at a particular moment affects our listening experience .They complement each other -the state of mind in which we listen to music affects our perception of music and at the same time music can affect our perception of a reality as well. that's why there are healing effects of music. It's funny to think about all that as I know some people who think that listening to Adagietto from Mahler's Fifth make them feel extremely sad ..


----------

